# Are commodity stocks good replacement for commodity futures?



## helpme (20 July 2018)

In the 1970s, stocks as an asset class performed poorly compared to commodities. However, were commodity stocks a good replacement for commodity futures in the 1970s for those who prefer stocks to futures? I was wondering if commodity stocks will be a good place to hide when we go back to the economic conditions of 1970s when commodities boomed and stocks/bonds crashed.

What were some commodity stocks which thrived during the 1970s? 

When commodity stocks make a comeback, ASX may be a good place to invest since Australia is a resource-based economy.


----------

